# The best rookie coming in the league?



## Sir Magic Boi (Aug 6, 2003)

Lebron or Camelo, this includes one on one ,and team on team on team, don't forget Darko


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I dont know whether we will get as good of a look from Darko as we would from Melo and James............However between those two its a toss up for me


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

right now melo is more polished and nba ready. however lebron is a better athlete. i predict melo will put up better numbers this year.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Melo or wade


----------



## Schottsie (Jun 25, 2003)

I believe that the clear #1 is James, then Anthony, then Sweetney and then Wade.

LeBron is NBA ready- its just hard to belive right now after watching Garnett, Bryant and McGrady take a couple of years to mature. 

All four of these guys should have excellent rookie seasons though-


----------



## tigerblue (Apr 22, 2003)

wade baby!


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Bogans will have a Michael Redd Type year straight off the bat, and will put up good percentages.... That said though I think the best will either be LBJ or Sweetney.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Wade or Banks


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Melo is the pick to go with. Bron will be right with him though. 



I gotta give a shout to Ridnour too, he will contribute awesomely once he gets some pt


----------



## broham (May 23, 2003)

I rank em LeBron, Carmelo, Wade, Milicic

but my darkhorse is cabarkapa....


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

LBJ, Wade, Melo & West.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

West??? where did the Xavier product come from. He is an undersized power forward who is probably nottt going to be the best rookie coming into the league. But I shouldnt be talking because i think Ridnour will light it up. But nonetheless I thought West was a somewhat surprise pick.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I've always thought that David West is the most NBA-ready power forward rookie.
---------------------
Actually, come and think about it, I'll add Nick Collison to my list too.

1. LBJ
2. Wade
3. Melo
4. Collison
5. West
-----------------
I don't think anyone should have Darko on their list. IMO, Darko was drafted based on his potential and not mainly because of his skills, thus he's not the best rookie. Plus, he won't be getting much playing time in Pistons IMO so he won't be able to showcase his skills as much.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Ford.

He might start immediately, he is polished, and he has Iverson like athletic ability


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Ford.
> 
> He might start immediately, he is polished, and he has Iverson like ability



I love that pick for best rookie. He will start right away with the Bucks. He also has guys who well help him develop well like Michael Redd and Desmond Mason. He has a good shot at being good right away


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>broham</b>!
> but my darkhorse is cabarkapa....



He wont even get off the bench


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Jarvis Hayes


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

*Top 5*

Gaines
Ford
Hinrich
Sweetney
Melo


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Magic Boi</b>!
> Lebron or Camelo, this includes one on one ,and team on team on team, don't forget Darko


Why did you not say anyone out of the top 3 drafted? Anyways as for what i think.

1. Wade
2. Ford
3. James
4. Anthony
5. Gaines
6. Josh Howard
7. Barbosa 
8. Bell
9. Collison
10. Lampe
11. Badiane (had to throw him in there i think this guy could be pretty good)


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: The best rookie coming in the league?*



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 11. Badiane (had to throw him in there i think this guy could be pretty good)


Hes not in the league.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The best rookie coming in the league?*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Hes not in the league.


oh well he will soon come in and make a huge impact!!!:yes:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> He wont even get off the bench


I disagree. Zarko will get some PT this year. The team is in love with him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. Zarko will get some PT this year. The team is in love with him.


now I see him being forced to play a little more PF. But I just didnt see him getting alot of time with Marion/Amare/Joe Johnson Part time/Penny part time/Casey Jacobsen Part time/Scott Williams


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

All-Rookie Team:
T.J. Ford
Dwyane Wade
Lebron
Carmelo
Sweetney


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: The best rookie coming in the league?*



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Why did you not say anyone out of the top 3 drafted? Anyways as for what i think.
> ...


And Barbosa would be on the floor why???


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

cross darko offf for now. i was at the denver pistons exhibition. I thought yao looked lost first few weeks of last year, this kid looks even worse. Unless he improves liek yao I dont see anything but a disappointing year.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

not one person even mentioned Chris Bosh.


----------



## z9t87 (Oct 22, 2003)

melo for ROY no doubt

all-rookie team:
wade
melo
lebron
bosh
hayes

i also like ford, caparkapa, west, howard, pavlovic


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade will win it


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> 1. Wade
> 2. Ford
> 3. James
> 4. Anthony
> ...


Collison is out for the year with a separated shoulder. I'm going with Wade and Carmello for production, but LeBron has probably already won ROY. $100 million contracts tend to do that.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

Let's see Melo has outperformed King James in the three games they have met in in high school. James is way overhyped for a kid that can't shoot or play defense yet. As long as he sells tickets in Cleveland they get their money worth. 

Melo will win ROY hands down. James will not even be top 3.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Magic Boi</b>!
> Lebron or Camelo, this includes one on one ,and team on team on team, don't forget Darko


Dwayne Wade. Anyone else get a Micheal Jordan Vibe from this guy?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> Let's see Melo has outperformed King James in the three games they have met in in high school. James is way overhyped for a kid that can't shoot or play defense yet. As long as he sells tickets in Cleveland they get their money worth.
> 
> Melo will win ROY hands down. James will not even be top 3.


I'm am not on the Lebron bandwagon but your post has various untruths in it


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

It's Melo for sure.
Don't forget Bosh though.

Not being ranked in the top ten is a joke. He's second for rookies in scoring this preseason and he will get playing time on the Raps. He and Wade will give Melo the best run for ROY, with James behind them.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> Let's see Melo has outperformed King James in the three games they have met in in high school. James is way overhyped for a kid that can't shoot or play defense yet. As long as he sells tickets in Cleveland they get their money worth.
> 
> Melo will win ROY hands down. James will not even be top 3.


i could of swore that they only played once in hs and james had 36 to anthony's 34 but anthony team won....i feel u just dislike james


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> 
> i could of swore that they only played once in hs and james had 36 to anthony's 34 but anthony team won....i feel u just dislike james


I think the name says it all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

I'd watch out for banks, with Delk gone Boston doesnt have too many ppl that can take PT away from him.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Melo.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> Let's see Melo has outperformed King James in the three games they have met in in high school. James is way overhyped for a kid that can't shoot or play defense yet. As long as he sells tickets in Cleveland they get their money worth.
> 
> Melo will win ROY hands down. James will not even be top 3.


You're foolish if you believe this.

I watched LeBron vs. Carmelo in Trenton, NJ, and LeBron really grilled Melo, taking him to the rack over and over (when Melo was skinny and quick). LeBron finished with like 36/15/9/2 and Melo finished with 34/9/3/4, and Melo's team won. But Oak Hill was supposed to win.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> I'd watch out for banks, with Delk gone Boston doesnt have too many ppl that can take PT away from him.


He's so good that he lost his starting position already to a guy who used to play in the CBA (James). Banks has a propensity to pass the ball to the beer guy in the 10th row.


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> He's so good that he lost his starting position already to a guy who used to play in the CBA (James). Banks has a propensity to pass the ball to the beer guy in the 10th row.


You make it seem like James is horrible because he played in the CBA. What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

1. Melo 
2. James
3. Ford 
4. Hayes
5. Wade
6. Bosh
7. Ridnour
8. Banks
9. Pavlovic
10. Boris Diaw


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jarvis Hayes


----------

